# Meat Grinder Question



## johnh12 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've always been told to run some bread through to push any remaining meat through the auger but a recent Good Eats show said to run a piece of cellophane through as a final step.
That sent me to the all knowing internet where I found a similar article from Good Eats that recommended a couple of wadded up paper towels.
I have a Cabela's 1.5 HP Carnivore (#32) that will probably eat anything thrown at it but I don't want a complete mess to clean after I'm done.
So what's the consensus from the all knowing Smoking Meats folks?
Bread, cellophane, or paper towel?
Or maybe don't worry about that last bit of meat at all?
Thanks folks.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 23, 2018)

My grinder doesn't leave enough to worry about so I don't bother.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 23, 2018)

The only thing left in mine is some connective tissue wrapped around the base of the blade. I would not want to risk having bits of plastic in my sausage or stuck in my machine till next time. I can't imagine there is all that much left in your machine. If it doesn't amount to much give it to the dog.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 23, 2018)

oddegan said:


> The only thing left in mine is some connective tissue wrapped around the base of the blade. I would not want to risk having bits of plastic in my sausage or stuck in my machine till next time. I can't imagine there is all that much left in your machine. If it doesn't amount to much give it to the dog.


X2


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2018)

Bread so if you do push the last edible stuff out then you only get edible bread coming through with the meat and it will be negligible when you mix it all up or cook with it should some bread mix in with the good meat.

I wouldn't want to eat plastic or paper towel :)


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

Bread as aforementioned;)


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 23, 2018)

oddegan said:


> The only thing left in mine is some connective tissue wrapped around the base of the blade. I would not want to risk having bits of plastic in my sausage or stuck in my machine till next time. I can't imagine there is all that much left in your machine. If it doesn't amount to much give it to the dog.


+1. I get the same gristle and don't see any upside to using it. If there is any meat left, I just form it into a ball, put it into a little mini-skillet I have, and cook myself a single meatball.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

oddegan said:


> The only thing left in mine is some connective tissue wrapped around the base of the blade. I would not want to risk having bits of plastic in my sausage or stuck in my machine till next time. I can't imagine there is all that much left in your machine. If it doesn't amount to much give it to the dog.


 +3 
I just give the tiny amount left to my little buddy.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 23, 2018)

That's the "meat cutter's treat"!  When tearing down the grinder (be it a little tabletop to a full throat standing 240        vac standing grinder), you use that remaining meat around the auger, collect it and cook it up.  You would be surprised how well a hamburger cooks on the sealing plate (Teflon cover removed) of the wrapper machine... or meatloaf mix, ground pork, ground lamb, hot/sweet sausage, etc.   Or, in my kitchen, in a small pan on the stove!  You don't want to try what's wrapped around the cutting knife (sinew, bone chips, gristle, etc.), but what's left in the grinder before washing it down is certainly delicious!


----------

